# California Dairy Goat Show



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

*2 Ring Open Dairy Goat Show Sunday Sept 8th with
Youth Events Saturday Sept 7th *

Located in Stockton CA - Central to almost everyone!!!

Come and show or come and watch and find out about showing dairy goats.

You can download the flyer here: http://cadencedairygoats.webs.com/DDGA Show Flier 2013.pdf

*Youth events schedule (yes adults, you must bring a youth) for Saturday =*

10am. Dairy Challenge/tests, Judging contest.
Noon: Break for Lunch (not provided).
1pm. AI Clinic
2:30pm. Selection/Evaluation/Breeding considerations
4pm. Showmanship clinic
5:30pm. Pizza social
7pm. Showmanship

Comment or email me with any questions about the show.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention the raffle!

Everything from stuff for the 2-legged kids, items for the house, goat gear and free breedings from top breeders in the area, and two special prizes - a hand-tooled leather registration binder and the ultimate goat brush!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have sold hundreds of dairy replacement stock to some of the goat dairies down there. Almost took a herd management job offered by one of em. But... Good luck at your show!


----------

